# ka24de OBD1 & OBD2 maf



## wwolf771177 (Jul 19, 2007)

how can i tell the difference between and OBD1 maf and a OBD2 from a ka24de


----------



## wwolf771177 (Jul 19, 2007)

BUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUMP i love nissanforums.com...(no1 has an answer)


----------

